# Mass Effect: Grafik-Mod sorgt für Optik-Wahnsinn - Scharfe Texturen, scharfe Charaktere



## SebastianThoeing (30. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect: Grafik-Mod sorgt für Optik-Wahnsinn - Scharfe Texturen, scharfe Charaktere* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect: Grafik-Mod sorgt für Optik-Wahnsinn - Scharfe Texturen, scharfe Charaktere


----------



## leifman (30. Januar 2012)

löööl

das is der absolute optikwahnsinn! 

meine güte pc-games...

greetingz


----------



## Krampfkeks (30. Januar 2012)

Großartig


----------



## cell81469 (30. Januar 2012)

mal schaun obs merkbar ist^^ wollt eh nochn run starten damit ich wiedern safegame für ME3 hab^^


----------



## dennis-2810 (30. Januar 2012)

Finde die Texturen der Umgebung viel schlimmer als die der Charaktere. Hätten lieber daran was ändern sollen. Aber ist ja bekannt das es sehr schwer ist Mass Effect zu modden. 

Und ein Optik-Wahnsinn ist es nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## LostHero (30. Januar 2012)

HD Texturen für ME, das wurd aber auch Zeit!

Edit:
verstehe ich das richtig, das Texturepack ist "all-in-one" für ME1 und ME2? Kann nämlich keinen seperaten Download für ME1 finden...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2012)

Hmm, muss ich mir merken. Spiele eh seit kurzem mit dem Gedanken, das erste ME zu kaufen. Wenn man schon dabei ist, kann die Optik damit nochmal augepimpt werden.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (30. Januar 2012)

Tu es. Bei dem Spiel (und dem Preis) kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## HMCpretender (30. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Tu es. Bei dem Spiel (und dem Preis) kann man nichts falsch machen.


Außer sich das Securom-Rootkit einzufangen...
Aber ich würde fast sagen es ist die anschließende aufwendige Desinfizierung wert.


----------



## 5h4d0w (30. Januar 2012)

hm... tolle sache. schade nur, dass der zweite teil so vergeigt wurde. nach dreimaligem durchspielen des ersten teils und in die mülltonne werfen des zweiten teils nach ~4 stunden zocken ist das ganze für mich leider nicht interessant :/


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2012)

Da man den 3.Teil wegen Origin ja nicht kaufen kann, lohnt es sich immerhin hiermit den 1. und 2.Teil zu spielen. Ich liebe einfach Mods


----------



## Fiffi1984 (30. Januar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da man den 3.Teil wegen Origin ja nicht kaufen kann, lohnt es sich immerhin hiermit den 1. und 2.Teil zu spielen. Ich liebe einfach Mods


 

Wieso denn das?


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Wieso denn das?


 
Meinst ME3? Na wegen Origin. Ich möchte diese Plattform nicht unterstützen und deshalb hab ich mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen, kein EA Spiel damit zu kaufen. Da spiel ich lieber was anderes


----------



## Fiffi1984 (30. Januar 2012)

Sorry, mir erschließt sich diese Abneigung dagegen nicht. Als es diesen "Spionage-Paragraphen" noch gab, ok, das kann ich verstehen. Aber was ist denn momentan noch so schlimm an Origin?


----------



## HMCpretender (30. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Wieso denn das?


 
Man kann Origin-Spiele nicht kaufen, da sie einem faktisch nicht gehören. Man kann nur den Kaufpreis dafür entrichten ein Spiel solange spielen zu dürfen, wie es EA beliebt.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Sorry, mir erschließt sich diese Abneigung dagegen nicht. Als es diesen "Spionage-Paragraphen" noch gab, ok, das kann ich verstehen. Aber was ist denn momentan noch so schlimm an Origin?


 
Kurz gesagt. Es ist einfach mal an der Zeit bestimmte Publisher zu boykottieren und fertig.

Wenn man erklären müsste wieso, weshalb und warum.
würden wir (wie schon so oft)
a) den Rahmen sprengen
und b) nix zum Thema beitragen.

@ Topic. Ich hatte ähnliche WoW Effekte a´la Doom 3 HD Texturepack erwartet..

Aber teilweise muss man ja mit der Lupe suchen


----------



## Fiffi1984 (30. Januar 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt. Es ist einfach mal an der Zeit bestimmte Publisher zu boykottieren und fertig.


 
Kann ja jeder machen wie er will. Ich jedenfalls werde ME3 genießen, sofern es gut wird. Ein Boykott wird auch nichts bringen, mal abgesehen davon dass ihr 45 Euro mehr in der Tasche habt, die ihr für was anderes ausgeben könnt. Was müsste man nicht alles eigentlich mal boykottieren... Mir jedenfalls ist das Leben zu kurz um auf solche Kleinigkeiten zu achten. Da gibts andere Bereiche, bei denen man mal viel eher gucken müsste. Stichwort Klamotten->Kinderarbeit oder allgemein ausbeutende Unternehmen.

Aber du hast Recht: Offtopic...


----------



## LostHero (30. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Sorry, mir erschließt sich diese Abneigung dagegen nicht. Als es diesen "Spionage-Paragraphen" noch gab, ok, das kann ich verstehen. Aber was ist denn momentan noch so schlimm an Origin?


 

Es geht bei Origin nich um die Frage ob und was spioniert wird sondern einzig und allein um die EULA die EA einem aufzwingt.
Sehe das wie Shadow_Man. Muss leider auch auf ME3 verzichten wegen Origin.


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Ein Boykott wird auch nichts bringen, mal abgesehen davon dass ihr 45 Euro mehr in der Tasche habt, die ihr für was anderes ausgeben könnt. Was müsste man nicht alles eigentlich mal boykottieren... Mir jedenfalls ist das Leben zu kurz um auf solche Kleinigkeiten zu achten. Da gibts andere Bereiche, bei denen man mal viel eher gucken müsste. Stichwort Klamotten->Kinderarbeit oder allgemein ausbeutende Unternehmen...


Ich boykottiere Origin aus demselben Grund, aus dem ich auch zu jeder Wahl gehe: Weil *meine einzelne Stimme *zwar nichts zählt in der Masse der anderen Stimmen - aber wenn *genug andere* ebenso denken und handeln, dann kommt die Nachricht da oben an.

Und sicher: wenn ich a) weiß, daß Artikel X durch Kinderarbeit oder sonstige Ausbeutermethoden hergestellt wird und es b) Alternativen zum Ausweichen gibt, dann verzichte ich darauf. 

Ehrlich gesagt, könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, bspweise in einem Pullover irgendwo zu sitzen und Spaß zu haben, während ich im Hinterkopf weiß, daß dieser Pullover unter solchen Umständen hergestellt wurde.


@topic: gibt's irgendwo noch mehr Vergleichsbilder?


----------



## LostHero (31. Januar 2012)

Worrelt:
im Thread des Modders (ist oben verlinkt). Da sind ne menge Bilder.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (31. Januar 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und sicher: wenn ich a) weiß, daß Artikel X durch Kinderarbeit oder sonstige Ausbeutermethoden hergestellt wird und es b) Alternativen zum Ausweichen gibt, dann verzichte ich darauf.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, bspweise in einem Pullover irgendwo zu sitzen und Spaß zu haben, während ich im Hinterkopf weiß, daß dieser Pullover unter solchen Umständen hergestellt wurde.


Ich auch nicht, deswegen kaufe ich auch keinen Billig-Kram.


Zur Wahl gehe ich natürlich auch, aber das ist ja auch nicht vergleichbar. Hat denn jemand mal einen Link, in dem diese EULA erläutert wird? Die letzten News, die ich gefunden habe, stammen aus dem November. Und da der Passus mit der Weitergabe der Daten ja rausgeworfen wurde, erschließt sich mir der Ärger nicht so ganz.


----------



## LostHero (31. Januar 2012)

Nein in der EULA steht im Prinzip noch das Gleiche wie vorher, nur so schwammig formuliert, dass Normalsterbliche eh kein Wort mehr verstehen (mich mit eingeschlossen).
Auf Theorigin.de wurd/wird das sehr detailiert zerlegt/erläutert, so dass ich weiß, dass ich sowas in der jetzigen Form niemals aktzeptieren werde.
Hinzu kommt, dass mir der Trend widerstrebt für jeden !)$&(/!%$( Publisher ne eigene Downloadplattform haben zu MÜSSEN um Spiel XY spielen zu können.
Optional ist eine Sache, Zwang geht überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Angeldust (31. Januar 2012)

Die CT hats doch irgendwann zerlegt. Das Programm macht nix irgendwie verwerfliches...

Und CT ist nun nicht wirklich nen Ramschblatt. Die News kam hier sogar auf PCG.


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Worrel:
> im Thread des Modders (ist oben verlinkt). Da sind ne menge Bilder.


 Ich meinte mehr "Vorher+Nachher" Bilder, auf denen man genau die Unterschiede sehen kann.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Februar 2012)

Hb mir heute beide Teile für knapp 13€ geholt und wollte die Mod installieren, aber die Anleitung ist für den Laien etwas dürftig. Wie man die Textmod installiert ist noch relativ klar (konnte es noch nicht ausprobieren, ME1,2 downloaden noch), aber wie installiere ich die eigentlichen Mods?
Das sind "tpf" dateien ohne readme

Ah ich glaube jetzt habe ich die Anleitung gerafft, mal sehen, erstmal fertig downloaden


----------



## Vordack (1. Februar 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Es geht bei Origin nich um die Frage ob und was spioniert wird sondern einzig und allein um die EULA die EA einem aufzwingt.
> Sehe das wie Shadow_Man. Muss leider auch auf ME3 verzichten wegen Origin.


 
Manche sehen es so wie Du und Shadow, manche sehen es halt nicht so verbissen anders.

Ich persönlich fass mir an den Kopf und denke was in eurem Kopf vorgeht, wie realitätsfremd ihr seid. Ihr denkt bestimmt daß gleiche über mich wenn ich sage daß ich Origin gut finde.

Mehr wollte ich dazzu nicht sagen, es gibt, wie bei fast allem, 2 grundlegend unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem Thema. Um Recht/Unrecht geht es hier gar nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hb mir heute beide Teile für knapp 13€...


 
Sei so nett und sag mir, wo man beide Teile zu dem Hammerpreis kriegen kann !!!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Februar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sei so nett und sag mir, wo man beide Teile zu dem Hammerpreis kriegen kann !!!


 
Origin store ^^ olololol

Hab da schon Dead Space 2 für 5 € gekriegt. Tragisch, dass solche Angebote bei PCG keine News wert sind.
Mass Effect 1: 2,49€
Mass Effect 2: 9,99€

Ich wollte es mir vor einer Woche holen, zum Glück habe ich gewartet.
Allerdings ist der Store ziemlich unübersichtlich, weil es keinen "Angebot" Eintrag gibt. Man muss suchen...

Seitdem downloadet er fröhlich 27 GB -.-


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Origin store ^^ olololol
> 
> Hab da schon Dead Space 2 für 5 € gekriegt. Tragisch, dass solche Angebote bei PCG keine News wert sind.
> Mass Effect 1: 2,49€
> ...



Ach so, Download, Nö, möchte lieber Retail !


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Februar 2012)

Wollte ich auch, aber da gehts net unter 30€


----------



## LostHero (1. Februar 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich meinte mehr "Vorher+Nachher" Bilder, auf denen man genau die Unterschiede sehen kann.


 

Nimm halt die hier:
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network


----------

